
California AB 2257: Changes to AB 5 Independent Contractor Law now in effect - imtavi
https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billTextClient.xhtml?bill_id=201920200AB2257
======
imtavi
More information about recently-in-effect California AB 2257:
[https://www.calpeculiarities.com/2020/09/08/ab-2257-sweeping...](https://www.calpeculiarities.com/2020/09/08/ab-2257-sweeping-
changes-to-ab-5-independent-contractor-law)

Curious to get others' thoughts on how these latest changes impact software
contractors in CA.

